# Flu hits Alaska Airlines crews, cancelling flights



## CHamilton (Dec 23, 2013)

Flu hits Alaska Airlines crews, cancelling flights




> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) — Alaska Airlines cancelled 24 flights on Sunday and Monday after flu-stricken pilots and flight attendants called in sick.
> 
> Alaska spokeswoman Bobbie Egan says about 270 passengers were affected by cancelled flights. Another 14 flights were cancelled Sunday due to bad weather.
> 
> Egan says a "very unusual" cold and flu season hit the airline's Pacific Northwest hub, and the entire region was affected.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 25, 2013)

I know a few folks that have been sick off and on for most of the month of December (them, or their kids being sick).

What I find interesting is that they canceled 24 flights, but only affected 270 passengers. That's barely 11 passengers/flight.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 25, 2013)

Trogdor said:


> I know a few folks that have been sick off and on for most of the month of December (them, or their kids being sick).
> 
> What I find interesting is that they canceled 24 flights, but only affected 270 passengers. That's barely 11 passengers/flight.


It may depend on the definition of "affected". It's possible that they didn't count what are, as I understand it, increasingly "routine" rebookings (i.e. cutting one flight in favor of one close to it due to low ticket sales) and only those who had connections rendered impossible or who otherwise couldn't be rebooked. It's also possible that they were somehow _very_ selective about what they cancelled (does Alaska Airlines operate any rural services in Alaska?).


----------

